# gt620m



## Orgi92 (7. Januar 2014)

Juhu Leute was haltet ihr davon..ich habe bei YouTube gt620m eingegeben und da zeigt der mir bf3 und ac3 zum beispiel ist das glaub würdig oder nicht..falls das stimmt weiß ich ja was ich zu tun habe ..falls ihr braucht sind das meine Daten vom Laptop i5 3210m,8gb ram,Intelhd 4000 und die tolle scheiß Rollstuhl fahrende gt620m mit 1gb..mfg orgi


----------



## the.hai (7. Januar 2014)

das variiert stark nach den einstellungen, die du wählst.

hier findest du alles mögliche: NVIDIA GeForce GT 620M - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ


bf3 z.b. wird aber wohl kaum spielbar sein.


----------



## Orgi92 (7. Januar 2014)

Ja aber schau dir das bf3 ma an da sieht man was eingestellt ist,würde sagen im mittleren

Aber in den einen Video ist im sehr guten mittleren Bereich eingestellt


----------



## Cinnayum (7. Januar 2014)

Eine GT620m hat ungefähr ein Drittel der Rohleistung einer GTX650 (Desktop), oder etwas mehr als ein Fünftel einer GTX 650 Ti oder aber rund ein Sechstel einer GTX660.

Den gleichen GF108 habe ich in einem Notebook (aber als GTX555m). Aus dem Bauch heraus kann ich mir vorstellen, dass BF3 damit in niedrigsten Details (aber mit voller Texturqualität, das kostet bei 1GB Grafik-RAM keine Einbußen) laufen würde.
Aber ich spiele keine Militär-Shooter und EA-Software schonmal gar nicht, deshalb kann es durchaus etwas besser laufen.


----------



## Orgi92 (7. Januar 2014)

Was kann ich dann so drauf spielen aber wenn es geht keine alten Schinken

Kannst was empfehlen


----------



## Orgi92 (8. Januar 2014)

Ach so ich hab kein Wort verstanden :-/


----------

